# Best mixed salad bags for bearded dragons.



## tbaxter08700 (Dec 8, 2010)

As above really im struggling to find 1 bag of salad with most of it him being able to eat?

Thanks


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

i use sainsburys cosmopolitan bags


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

The herb salad bags from most supermarkets go down well, but I would suggest adding other veg. A butternut squash lasts ages and is easy to grate into the bowl, for example.


----------



## Sofie (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a tesco mixed salad, rocket, spinach and watercress.
I get them any of them really; mild. Just not the mixed lettuce ones.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Florette crispy salad is recommended in the shelled section!


----------



## Asmodai (Jan 6, 2009)

I feed mine baby leaf salad from Nando's, they love it.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Most are good, but no single one is best.

Good guildlines would be try and avoid most fancy lettuce and spinach. fancy lettuce's and iceberg are high in nitrates and nitrite, with low levels of ammonia and are very unhealthy to smaller animals as it damagers organs such as the liver and kidneys. Spinach is a known calcium binder and can cause problems.

Stick to mostly dark leafy greens like cabbage's and such.

Tesco's online have a very good range of suitable items.

Also, things like carrot and butternut squash (typical orange items) are high in oxalate's and again can cause organ issues, if over fed.


----------



## stixandsnails (May 9, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> Most are good, but no single one is best.
> 
> Good guildlines would be try and avoid most fancy lettuce and spinach. fancy lettuce's and iceberg are high in nitrates and nitrite, with low levels of ammonia and are very unhealthy to smaller animals as it damagers organs such as the liver and kidneys. Spinach is a known calcium binder and can cause problems.
> 
> ...


We use tescos own mixed salad its £1 a bag and has dark green and red letuce and a small amount of grated carrot all 8 of my beardies love it. but after reading the but above about orange things I might start to remove the carrot


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Carrot and Butternut squash are encouraged to some degree, butternut squash certainly. A beardie fed on ocasional carrot will have much better colouring.

It takes a LOT to overfeed on carrot, and as long as it's not the only veg you should have no problems at all.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

stixandsnails said:


> We use tescos own mixed salad its £1 a bag and has dark green and red letuce and a small amount of grated carrot all 8 of my beardies love it. but after reading the but above about orange things I might start to remove the carrot


 Once or twice a week of different types in small amount (not idea on a weight or % would depend on the age and size I guess) wouldn't do much harm, but as a staple its likely to cause problems to be fair.

Must say, if you have 8 beardies you'd prob's find it cheaper buy full/half heads of greenery.

Personally I'm not a fan of this pre prep'd baggy stuff, as the moment the plant is up rooted it realise on itself to survive and keep the goodness and will survive quite well for awhile. The moment its chopped up lots of goodness will deplete pretty quicky, even if kept at cooler temp.

I tend to get half heads of 4-5 types and keep them in the fridge, costs about £3 a time and lasts about 3weeks, often some is wasted as I only have 2 veg munchers.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks again for your wisdom, Krispy!

All the caresheets I've read suggest that butternut squash is a great staple. I knew about carrots, but I thought the squash was encouraged as part of a mixed veg diet.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

You had me worried, but butternut squash is definitely a good staple and also low in oxalates:

Nutrition Content

Oxalic Acid Content of Selected Vegetables

(thought I'd been poisoning my beardie for a minute - as he loves butternut squash!)


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Krispy1984 said:


> Most are good, but no single one is best.
> 
> Good guildlines would be try and avoid most fancy lettuce and spinach. fancy lettuce's and iceberg are high in nitrates and nitrite, with low levels of ammonia and are very unhealthy to smaller animals as it damagers organs such as the liver and kidneys. Spinach is a known calcium binder and can cause problems.
> 
> ...



I thought it was best to avoid dark leafy greens (such as cabbages and kale) due to the high phosphate levels (binds calcium and prevents absorption)?

We use the florette bag with additional lambs lettuce, herbs and grated carrot and occasional butternut squash for our uros with nasturtiums in the summer when they're about.


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i have tried all sorts for my beardie, the only thing he will eat is rocket so that is all i try to give him. he loves it though and tries to eat from your hand before you can even put it in his bowl!


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Jeffers3 said:


> You had me worried, but butternut squash is definitely a good staple and also low in oxalates:
> 
> Nutrition Content
> 
> ...


 1984? that a pun?  

The first link (notorious food chart) doesn't give the level ratio, but does indicate ca ratios, some of which would be calcium oxalates only with some other useful metals. so from the calcium alone I would estimate that oxalates would be moderately high.

Its more a walk of caution tbf, as the bigger things with adult dragons are kidney related, such things as gout and all the pretty things that come with it.
Other metals to be taken in account (imo atleast) are magnesium and iron oxalates though the former is much more soluble than calcium ox but high levels could potentially cause problems. Iron levels aren't something I have come across as problematic , levels of vit A & E also play vital roles in it too.

Wiki had a pretty good wright up on oxalates, probably make more sense to you than it ever will to me.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I'll have a good read about this. No point in taking any chances. I think we're OK on oxalates, though, as the second link is pretty reliable. Oxalic acid concentration is the soluble oxalate, which is the "available" oxalate available to the reptile.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

this thread made me sad =(


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> this thread made me sad =(


It's ok tombo *hug* I'm suse the veggies don't feel a thing and won't have a problem with sustaining our lizards


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> this thread made me sad =(


Hugs for Tombo - he's feeling sad!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

gaz140 said:


> It's ok tombo *hug* I'm suse the veggies don't feel a thing and won't have a problem with sustaining our lizards


Its not the veggies I feel sad for. Is the friendly local greengrocer (such as myself ). Too many mentions of supermarkets : ( these are sad times....


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Its not the veggies I feel sad for. Is the friendly local greengrocer (such as myself ). Too many mentions of supermarkets : ( these are sad times....



If it makes you feel better I do actually get most of my greenery at from the local grocer. Mainly because the 'heads' are better quality and nearly always from local farms often less that a few hours out the ground.

I tend to use tesco in examples as they are pretty much everywhere, and have a good variety online for people to see whats what.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> If it makes you feel better I do actually get most of my greenery at from the local grocer. Mainly because the 'heads' are better quality and nearly always from local farms often less that a few hours out the ground.
> 
> I tend to use tesco in examples as they are pretty much everywhere, and have a good variety online for people to see whats what.


It is true that us greengrocers give good head. Or so I'm told...


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> It is true that us greengrocers give good head. Or so I'm told...




Glad that wasn't lost 

Only problem is around here their all balding blokes!

xD

:lol2:


----------

